# Questions on reliablity of con rods and pistions with higher power



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The engine killer is too much heat in the combustion chamber and stock clearances. Less ignition and more fuel can only do so much in a stock engine. Water/alcohol injection can help longevity.


----------

